# Sticky bubbles at surface



## davinci (Feb 20, 2020)

Its weird to see bubbles sticking to the glass near the surface on day. I googled & found it could be use to high protein in water & 
replaced 20% which resolved.
But what makes me insane is, the bubbles were observed from the second day of cleaning & i changed almost
75% to reduce nitrate to ~10ppm. The bad news is i lost a Turkish peacock with mouth stuck opened  .

Has anyone come up with bubble issue? is that due to protein or ammonia spike( mine is established tank )


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

My tanks, especially my 450gal, always have lots of bubbles in the water/walls near surface due to the filter returns causing surface agitation. But never had a problem with it. What size tank and type of filter do you use? Could the bubbles be caused by water surface agitation from the filter?


----------



## davinci (Feb 20, 2020)

Mine is 55gal, running with sunsun canister and I also have surface agitator. As mentioned these bubbles doesn't break like the one produced from filter output & I never observed before.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

A few questions to help me understand your setup:

1. What's your regular water change schedule - amount & frequency, aside from the 20% and 75% water changes you recently did?
2. What are the tank occupants - species & numbers. Any new fish in the past 7-10 days?
3. What declorinator or water conditioner do you use when doing water changes.


----------



## davinci (Feb 20, 2020)

ken31cay said:


> A few questions to help me understand your setup:


1. What's your regular water change schedule - amount & frequency, aside from the 20% and 75% water changes you recently did?
Weekly 40-50%

2. What are the tank occupants - species & numbers. Any new fish in the past 7-10 days?
All are Malawi mix, with 7 Peacock, 1 acei & 3 mabuna; all we're raised in same tank & they are 3 to3.5 inch in size. No new additions!!

3. What declorinator or water conditioner do you use when doing water changes.
I use Seachem Prime.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I wanted to see if I could help identify the source of your issue but right now all I can suggest is to continue what you're doing with WC and tank maintenance, make sure you use sufficient Prime during your WC, don't over feed your fish, and keep a close watch for any foreign material (chemicals, soap, etc) that may enter your tank's environment.



> Turkish peacock with mouth stuck opened


I've had this happen a few times with shipped fish where the stress of the shipping caused them to die with their mouth open within a day or so after going in my tank. I think chlorine or other chemicals in the water might also cause this type of fish death.

Good luck.


----------



## davinci (Feb 20, 2020)

ken31cay said:


> I wanted to see if I could help identify the source of your issue but right now all I can suggest is to continue what you're doing with WC and tank maintenance, make sure you use sufficient Prime during your WC, don't over feed your fish, and keep a close watch for any foreign material (chemicals, soap, etc) that may enter your tank's environment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, it's very difficult for me trace back & identify the root cause.. another source of change is added super glue at the filter output connector; but I cured for more than an hour outside and connected. I read earlier that super glue are inert, so used the same.

Thank you for your suggestion & will try to continue & will update the post.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Superglue should not be any problems as it is commonly used in aquarium projects.

Have the bubbles been sticking to the glass for awhile or is this a new issue?

Any chance you can post some pics of your tank and the issue in particular?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I've read that most super glue (Cyanoacrylate gel) is aquarium safe but there are others that are only safe after they are fully cured. What brand of super glue did you use?

I found this from a quick google search:

_Although common Superglue becomes inert in water, it contains a solvent called Toluene which is a highly toxic chemical. If you use Superglue to glue something from your tank, it is advisable to leave it to dry for at least an hour and then soak the piece in water for at least 24 hours to remove the residue that toluene leaves behind._

I can't say whether the super glue was actually the cause of the issue but IMO the problem does seem to have been caused by some foreign agent within your tank environment.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find many (most?) fish that die for whatever reason have their mouth open. I don't think it goes to cause of death.


----------



## davinci (Feb 20, 2020)

Deeda said:


> Superglue should not be any problems as it is commonly used in aquarium projects.
> 
> Have the bubbles been sticking to the glass for awhile or is this a new issue?
> 
> Any chance you can post some pics of your tank and the issue in particular?


Ya its a new issue & unfortunately i haven't snapped it. I didnt observe, after the 
water change; so far.



ken31cay said:


> I've read that most super glue (Cyanoacrylate gel) is aquarium safe but there are others that are only safe after they are fully cured. What brand of super glue did you use?
> 
> I found this from a quick google search:
> 
> ...


Yup, even i think so.


----------



## davinci (Feb 20, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> I find many (most?) fish that die for whatever reason have their mouth open. I don't think it goes to cause of death.


I found many case with food pellet stuck / jaw lock!! but i can assure not due to food in that incident.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've only had that once, a heartbreaking event where a baby syno got a chunk of green pea stuck in his mouth-throat.


----------

